# 98Y vs 94W



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

Evening

Just took a closer look at my TTR 2.0FSi and noticed the following:

Front tyres: 225/50R17 98Y Continental Sports Contact 2
Rear tyres: 225/50R17 94W Continental Sports Contact 2

Since I'm looking to replace these now, should I follow the same set up or go for the same tyre on all four corners?

Any particular advantage with the 98Y's on the front?

Looking at Pirelli 225/50R17 94W PZero Rosso vs. 225/50R17 94W Sport Contact 2 (current tyre) or 225/50R17 98Y XL Sport Contact 5.

Thanks


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Copied from a tyre information site. Would seem either are okay...

Typically, the load indexes of the tires used on passenger cars and light trucks range from 70 to 110.
Load Index	Pounds	Kilograms	
Load Index	Pounds	Kilograms
71	761	345	91	1356	615
72	783	355	92	1389	630
73	805	365	93	1433	650
74	827	375	94	1477	670
75	853	387	95	1521	690
76	882	400	96	1565	710
77	908	412	97	1609	730
78	937	425	98	1653	750
79	963	437	99	1709	775
80	992	450	100	1764	800
81	1019	462	101	1819	825
82	1047	475	102	1874	850
83	1074	487	103	1929	875
84	1102	500	104	1984	900
85	1135	515	105	2039	925
86	1168	530	106	2094	950
87	1201	545	107	2149	975
88	1235	560	108	2205	1000
89	1279	580	109	2271	1030
90	1323	600	110	2337	1060

The most common tire speed rating symbols, maximum speeds and typical applications are shown below:

L	75 mph	120 km/h	Off-Road & Light Truck Tires
M	81 mph	130 km/h	Temporary Spare Tires
N	87 mph	140km/h	
P	93 mph	150 km/h	
Q	99 mph	160 km/h	Studless & Studdable Winter Tires
R	106 mph	170 km/h	H.D. Light Truck Tires
S	112 mph	180 km/h	Family Sedans & Vans
T	118 mph	190 km/h	Family Sedans & Vans
U	124 mph	200 km/h	
H	130 mph	210 km/h	Sport Sedans & Coupes
V	149 mph	240 km/h	Sport Sedans, Coupes & Sports Cars

When Z-speed rated tires were first introduced, they were thought to reflect the highest tire speed rating that would ever be required, in excess of 240 km/h or 149 mph. While Z-speed rated tires are capable of speeds in excess of 149 mph, how far above 149 mph was not identified. That ultimately caused the automotive industry to add W- and Y-speed ratings to identify the tires that meet the needs of new vehicles that have extremely high top-speed capabilities.

W	168 mph	270 km/h	Exotic Sports Cars
Y	186 mph	300 km/h	Exotic Sports Cars

While a Z-speed rating still often appears in the tire size designation of these tires, such as 225/50ZR16 91W, the Z in the size signifies a maximum speed capability in excess of 149 mph, 240 km/h; the W in the service description indicates the tire's 168 mph, 270 km/h maximum speed.


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Shug

I was also wondering why have different ones on the front and back?

Al


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Aliballibee said:


> Thanks Shug
> 
> I was also wondering why have different ones on the front and back?
> 
> Al


Probably what the tyre centre had and fitter just looked at size...


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

You want the 94's.

This relates to the rigidity of the sidewall, the heavier the car the stronger it needs to be.

For our TT's, 98 is too high so will give an unnecessarily harsh ride

Cheers


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

+1

94W is the factory spec for this tyre size.


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

Many thanks - 4 new 94's it is.

Any preference on Pirelli 225/50R17 94W PZero Rosso vs. 225/50R17 94W Sport Contact 2 (current tyre)

Cheers

Al


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Aliballibee said:


> Many thanks - 4 new 94's it is.
> 
> Any preference on Pirelli 225/50R17 94W PZero Rosso vs. 225/50R17 94W Sport Contact 2 (current tyre)
> 
> ...


If you have a mate at Costco, go for Michelins PS3's.

Tried the rest and last had them on my Z4, awesome tyres, wet or dry & unbelievable wear characteristics under significant abuse


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

In another thread, there was a picture of the sticker for the correct tyre pressure. The picture lists the correct tyre pressure for different dimensions and load specifications. I ended up with the 245/40/18 97 XL because the EU-sticker showed better fuel economy for the 97 than the 93... (and after researching the labeling a bit closer, the 97 only applies to winter tyres - o well).


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

Is Michelin PS3 the same as Primacy 3 or Pilot Sport 3?

For some reason the sticker on mine has been half removed - someone probably thought it was removable!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MODS ...... Please can we have this thread added to the Knowledge Base. There is so much useful information in here which many will be looking for when they need new tyres [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Aliballibee said:


> Is Michelin PS3 the same as Primacy 3 or Pilot Sport 3?
> 
> For some reason the sticker on mine has been half removed - someone probably thought it was removable!


Pilot Sport


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

jokskilove said:


> Aliballibee said:
> 
> 
> > Is Michelin PS3 the same as Primacy 3 or Pilot Sport 3?
> ...


PS3 = pilot sport 3, primacy 3 is a different tyre

The super premium Michelins are the Supersports which everybody raves about, though have found PS3's exceptional

I believe the PS2's are their run flats series, though aren't as subtle as std tyres


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The Pilot sport 2's are a good tyre and available in normal and Runflat versions.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Unfortunately this 17 inch tyre size hasn't got many options in the sports category. So for Michelin it's Primacy 3 or Primacy HP only.


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Unfortunately this 17 inch tyre size hasn't got many options in the sports category. So for Michelin it's Primacy 3 or Primacy HP only.


I did wonder why PS3 didn't come up as an option but thought I saw a Michelin page where they said Primacy 3 replaced PS3. Is the primacy still a good tyre? Seems ok with ratings quoted.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

I found this recently, when looking for simile info. Might help:
http://www.btmauk.com/data/files/Replac ... e_2011.pdf


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Aliballibee said:


> I did wonder why PS3 didn't come up as an option but thought I saw a Michelin page where they said Primacy 3 replaced PS3. Is the primacy still a good tyre? Seems ok with ratings quoted.


I have the primacy HP version, BMW spec. (recognisable by a star somewhere on the side wall). Compared to the Conti Sport Contact 2, I'd say the car reacts more relaxed to small irregularities in the road surface with the Michelins. Wear is fine too. There seems to be only one but: I'm getting the feeling that the tyres produce some sort of frequency of noise that is not dampened by the car. So there is some sort of tyre noise in the car now that wasn't there with the CSC2 tyres, which were the Audi spec tyres (AO on the side wall) So it could be that AO tyres are optimised for sound, or at least are designed to work together with the whole chain of suspension and sound proofing.

I don't know if normal primacy HP tyres or the primacy 3 would have the same issue. Both profiles are different, so their noise characteristics may be different too. This kind of stuff you normally don't read about.


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the feed back.

Cheers


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got to say that the tyre naming system is a complete mess, its neither metric not imperial. What other product combines the use of a speed rating in MPH, a load index in Kgs, a width in millimetres and a diameter in inches - as well another figure which is a percentage. FFS :roll:


----------

